# 2nd Annual Long Island, NY Herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge, Saturday, March 3, 2007



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's that time again for the 2nd annual Long Island, NY herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge. We had a great turnout last year and this year should be great as well! As those of you who attended last year's herf already know, Churchill's is a very nice, large and well ventilated cigar lounge, perfect for hosting this herf. Please post if you are coming to this event - hope to see all of you there! 

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm

Churchill's Cigar Lounge - 1600 Round Swamp Road
Plainview, NY 11803 (LIE Exit 48S)
516-694-6200

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

If I'm in town you can definatly count me in on this one. You can always count on me when it comes to meeting new gorillas and smoking gars!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

C'mon fellas, I know there are more of you here from NY that would have a great time! :w


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

alarmguy1 said:


> Count me in.


Cool! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56229

I'll be at the NYC Herf =)


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I can probably make it down. How far is that from Port Jefferson?


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Malik23 said:


> I can probably make it down. How far is that from Port Jefferson?


I would guess about 20-30 minutes?


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I can probably make it down. How far is that from Port Jefferson?


The place is right off the LIE exit 48.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

We have plenty of time before this herf but I will need an accurate head count for the "goodies" so sign up as soon as you can. :ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Count me in :ss


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Johnnylaw said:


> Count me in :ss


Great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Malik23 said:


> I can probably make it down. How far is that from Port Jefferson?


I work near the Port Jeff area.

When you get off the ferry (assuming you are going via ferry), make an immediate right turn from the Ferry Ramp and follow that road for about a good 30 minutes or less. You are on route 25A.

Follow 25A until You will see the start of CR 97 or Nicolls Rd. Veer to the left to take a left turn as allowed. (The *signs* to Nicolls Road will be quite evident.) Make a left on Nicolls Road (CR 97) and take it all the way until you see signs to go to the 495 otherwise known as the Long Island Expressway(LIE).

Make a right into 495. (Note that you are entering 495 from Exit 62.) Maxwell and Dunne aka Churchill's is on Exit 48. YOu are heading westbound on the 495 and will take exit 48. After getting on at Exit 48. At The first stoplight you will make a left turn.

You are on Round Swamp Road. you will pass underneath the LIE and after you have crossed it, on your right is a gas station. After which is Maxwell and Dunne's aka Churchill. The Cigar lounge is inside and through a set of doors beside the bar to the left.

Hope that helps and hope to see you there (I hope I see me there!!).
Hope that helps Scotty.

C


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Keep 'em coming people. Gonna have some goodies for this herf too!


----------



## tubaman (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Scott, is DaveC going to be there?


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

tubaman said:


> Hey Scott, is DaveC going to be there?


I don't know. I PM'd him when I first started this thread on another board but I haven't heard from him or seen him post either way.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's that time again for the 2nd annual Long Island, NY herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge. We had a great turnout last year and this year should be great as well! As those of you who attended last year's herf already know, Churchill's is a very nice, large and well ventilated cigar lounge, perfect for hosting this herf. Please post if you are coming to this event - hope to see all of you there!

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm

Churchill's Cigar Lounge - 1600 Round Swamp Road
Plainview, NY 11803 (LIE Exit 48S)
516-694-6200

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php

Attendees

Tubaman - CW
Caudio51 - BOTL
Tazman - BOTL
Planetbetter - CW
Lowman - CW
Bobbyson1a - CW
Crossbow - CW
Neoflex - CS
Alarmguy1 - CS
Malik23 - CS
Johnnylaw - CS
Skipper + 3 guests - SC
Tonto - SC
BKCloud114 - CP
Tomthirtysix - CP
Rob300c - CP
Tone-NY - CP
Shibumi - CP
Grateful1 - CP
AlphChomper - CP
Slevy007 - CP


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's that time again for the 2nd annual Long Island, NY herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge. We had a great turnout last year and this year should be great as well! As those of you who attended last year's herf already know, Churchill's is a very nice, large and well ventilated cigar lounge, perfect for hosting this herf. Please post if you are coming to this event - hope to see all of you there!

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm

Churchill's Cigar Lounge - 1600 Round Swamp Road
Plainview, NY 11803 (LIE Exit 48S)
516-694-6200

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php

Attendees

Tubaman - CW
Caudio51 - BOTL
Tazman - BOTL
Planetbetter - CW
Lowman - CW
Bobbyson1a - CW
Crossbow - CW
Neoflex - CS
Alarmguy1 - CS
Malik23 - CS
Johnnylaw - CS
Skipper + 3 guests - SC
Tonto - SC
BKCloud114 - CP
Tomthirtysix - CP
Rob300c - CP
Tone-NY - CP
Shibumi - CP
Grateful1 - CP
AlphChomper - CP
Slevy007 - CP
Geoffrie - CW
Seavita - CP


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Toppers :ss


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Scott,

I am new here and I would be interested in attending. I live in Nassau so I'm close to Churchill's.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

TimButz2 said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> I am new here and I would be interested in attending. I live in Nassau so I'm close to Churchill's.
> 
> ...


Cool! Your in! :ss


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Top p


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Top :ss p


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's that time again for the 2nd annual Long Island, NY herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge. We had a great turnout last year and this year should be great as well! As those of you who attended last year's herf already know, Churchill's is a very nice, large and well ventilated cigar lounge, perfect for hosting this herf. Please post if you are coming to this event - hope to see all of you there!

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm

Churchill's Cigar Lounge - 1600 Round Swamp Road
Plainview, NY 11803 (LIE Exit 48S)
516-694-6200

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php

Attendees

Tubaman - CW
Caudio51 - BOTL
Tazman - BOTL
Planetbetter - CW
Lowman - CW
Bobbyson1a - CW
Crossbow - CW
Neoflex - CS
Alarmguy1 - CS
Malik23 - CS
Johnnylaw - CS
Skipper + 3 guests - SC
Tonto - SC
BKCloud114 - CP
Tomthirtysix - CP
Rob300c - CP
Tone-NY - CP
Shibumi - CP
Grateful1 - CP
AlphChomper - CP
Slevy007 - CP
Geoffrie - CW
Seavita - CP
TimButz2 - CS
Altasm - CP

*Supporters *

To Follow


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Top :ss


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Toppers :cb


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

^^^:ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Damn! that's quite a long guest list! I thought we did well with the 10 people at the NYC Herf last night:r


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Malik23 said:


> Damn! that's quite a long guest list! I thought we did well with the 10 people at the NYC Herf last night:r


Yea we get a good crowd going but remember its not quantity, its quality. :ss


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's that time again for the 2nd annual Long Island, NY herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge. We had a great turnout last year and this year should be great as well! As those of you who attended last year's herf already know, Churchill's is a very nice, large and well ventilated cigar lounge, perfect for hosting this herf. Please post if you are coming to this event - hope to see all of you there!

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm

Churchill's Cigar Lounge - 1600 Round Swamp Road
Plainview, NY 11803 (LIE Exit 48S)
516-694-6200

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php

Attendees

Tubaman - CW
Caudio51 - BOTL
Tazman - BOTL
Planetbetter - CW
Lowman - CW
Bobbyson1a - CW
Crossbow - CW
Neoflex - CS
Alarmguy1 - CS
Malik23 - CS
Johnnylaw - CS
Skipper + 3 guests - SC
Tonto - SC
BKCloud114 - CP
Tomthirtysix - CP
Rob300c - CP
Tone-NY - CP
Shibumi - CP
Grateful1 - CP
AlphChomper - CP
Slevy007 - CP
Geoffrie - CW
Seavita - CP
TimButz2 - CS
Altasm - CP
Devin Cole - CP
DaveC - CW

*Supporters *

Coming soon :ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Shameless plug for the LI Herf here: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=98&day=2007-3-3


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i'm in mofo's


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> i'm in mofo's


Nice!

Let's keep this going!


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

This certainly sounds like a possibility. Is Churchill's west of JFK? And if it is, roughly how many miles west of JFK? I just used Mapquest to plot the directions, and they have me using the George Washington Bridge to get out to LI from Delaware... WTH?! LOL. I don't have my atlas in front of me, so this is why I ask the question.

Maybe I can get some of my Delaware BOTL's to head up with me.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Genevapics said:


> This certainly sounds like a possibility. Is Churchill's west of JFK? And if it is, roughly how many miles west of JFK? I just used Mapquest to plot the directions, and they have me using the George Washington Bridge to get out to LI from Delaware... WTH?! LOL. I don't have my atlas in front of me, so this is why I ask the question.
> 
> Maybe I can get some of my Delaware BOTL's to head up with me.


Count me in. I think i can get there.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Brothers, help me out.

1) I am coming in from Queens traveling East on the LIE. How do I get there?

2) Real noooob question. Never been to a Herf so are we buying smokes from the place or are we bringing our own?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

ghost said:


> Brothers, help me out.
> 
> 1) I am coming in from Queens traveling East on the LIE. How do I get there?
> 
> ...


Ghost - click on the link in my earlier post, it will give you directions and the address/phone number. It is exit 48S, make a right at the first light and it is right past the gas station on your right.

You can bring your own cigars but they do have a limited selection of cigars there for purchase.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info Scott. 

Looks good and would like to meet up with you guys.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's that time again for the 2nd annual Long Island, NY herf at Churchill's Cigar Lounge. We had a great turnout last year and this year should be great as well! As those of you who attended last year's herf already know, Churchill's is a very nice, large and well ventilated cigar lounge, perfect for hosting this herf. Please post if you are coming to this event - hope to see all of you there!

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm

Churchill's Cigar Lounge - 1600 Round Swamp Road
Plainview, NY 11803 (LIE Exit 48S)
516-694-6200

http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/cigar.php

Confirmed Attendees

Tazman - BOTL
Planetbetter - CW
Lowman - CW
Bobbyson1a - CW
Crossbow - CW
Alarmguy1 - CS
Johnnylaw - CS
Skipper + 3 guests - SC
BKCloud114 - CP
Rob300c - CP
Tone-NY - CP
Shibumi - CP
Grateful1 + 1 - CP
AlphChomper - CP
Slevy007 - CP
Geoffrie - CW
TimButz2 - CS
Devin Cole - CP


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

ghost said:


> Brothers, help me out.
> 
> 1) I am coming in from Queens traveling East on the LIE. How do I get there?
> 
> ...


Easy....head East on LIE
Exit 48 and then (turn right) to head south...(road becomes Round Swamp Road). On the right AFTER the gas station( which is the corner of LIE Service Road and Round Swamp Road) is the entrance to The RACE Palace of which Maxwell and Dunne's is located inside...enter and look for the bar, the cigar lounge is the entrance beside the bar....youre there!

Hope this helps

Here is the link to the place
http://www.mdsteakhouse.com/contactus/index.php


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

:ss


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

2 weeks away :ss


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

now this is something im interested in attending. About 40 miles from me, now lets see if I can take the day off of work!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I may have to attend this one!!!!!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I may have to attend this one!!!!!


Yes you do have to attend, cheesedick! :fu Bring extra socks!:ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

pterodactyls don't wear socks, silly


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> I may have to attend this one!!!!!


let me know, if you want come down to brooklyn park your car and ill drive the rest of the way so atleast it wont be a killer drive for you. I dont have the day off of work but ive got so many sick days in the bank I could take the day off.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Since Churchills Cigar Lounge will not allow us to herf there with the free goodie bags and raffle giveaways, we are forced to move the herf to: 

Saturday March 3, 2007 @ 1:00pm 

Havana Dreams 
63-10 Woodhaven Blvd. 
Rego Park, NY 11374 

1-718-685-0078 

Same day same time - I need a new confirmation from everyone if you are going please. 



Confirmed Attendees 

CigarDan - CP
Shibumi - CP
Dickson + 2 - CP
Slevy007 - CP
Seavita - CP
Bmagin320 - CS

Supporters 

Torano Cigars 
Perdomo Cigars 
Quality Cutters 
Cigar Insider Magazine 
Cigar Aficionado Magazine 
Camacho Cigars 
Alec Bradley Cigars 
Xikar 
Roxor Cigars 
Oliva Cigars 
Heartfelt Industries 
Altadis 
Orleans Group 
Argenese Cigars


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll be there. If this causes a transportation problem for anyone, let me know if I can help you out. I'll be driving in from Suffolk County. 

This sounds like it's going to be great- thanks for putting this together Scott.:ss


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

might need to convoy


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

i am in bayshore, suffolk county, so let me know also if carpool/rides are needed.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm game too. Not familiar with the area. How's parking?


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok guys keep viewing this thread so we can at least convoy to the place. :z :z I get lost in Queens. :hn


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I put in for the day off, hopefully i'll be approved even thought I put my request in late. It seems pretty simple to get too I think the hardest part would be to make sure you dont drive right by it and keep going, to my knowledge its a decent size BLVD


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

What Trains stop near this place?


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

Count me in! :ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Dux said:


> What Trains stop near this place?


If you're coming through Grand Central, jump on the R Train
to the 63 Drive / Rego Park station. It's about a 1/4 mile walk from there. Or take the Long Island Railroad to the Forest Hills station, and I'll pick you up. :z


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

I should be able to make it, there is a chance I might have to work but I'm trying to get out of it:ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> If you're coming through Grand Central, jump on the R Train
> to the 63 Drive / Rego Park station. It's about a 1/4 mile walk from there. Or take the Long Island Railroad to the Forest Hills station, and I'll pick you up. :z


Walk might do me some good  Whats the area like??


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Dux said:


> Walk might do me some good  Whats the area like??


Not bad at all. You _shouldn't_ have any problems.:ss


----------



## bmagin320 (Nov 4, 2006)

TimButz2 said:


> I should be able to make it, there is a chance I might have to work but I'm trying to get out of it:ss


ya better get off, so ya can see the PIMP CUP in action


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Im going to try and make this / It depends on how my wife is feeling on saturday. She's been very sick the last few days so I might stay home and take care of her... 

Doug/Dux


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

bmagin320 said:


> ya better get off, so ya can see the PIMP CUP in action


Hey Brian,

I working on getting the day off, it looks as if will be at the herf, I'll definetly know tomorrow for sure. By the way I'm looking forward to seeing the PIMP CUP:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

TimButz2 said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> I working on getting the day off, it looks as if will be at the herf, I'll definetly know tomorrow for sure. By the way I'm looking forward to seeing the PIMP CUP:ss


You'll see it for about 2 seconds, then JL will use his flashlight to blind you, thus allowing for him to take pictures of you lookin' like a DOOSH!!!!!:ss


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> You'll see it for about 2 seconds, then JL will use his flashlight to blind you, thus allowing for him to take pictures of you lookin' like a DOOSH!!!!!:ss


Never saw it coming, did ya?

:ss


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Anybody leaving suffolk before 1pm and leaving the herf early back to suffolk?
:bl


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

crossbow said:


> Anybody leaving suffolk before 1pm and leaving the herf early back to suffolk?
> :bl


leaving sufolk before 1? yes. leaving the herf early? ahhhh.. no.:fu


----------



## crossbow-cl (Aug 13, 2004)

Looking to convoy to the herf...any one?


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

crossbow said:


> Looking to convoy to the herf...any one?


whare are you located? we're leaving Northport at 1200.:z


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Dux said:


> Im going to try and make this / It depends on how my wife is feeling on saturday. She's been very sick the last few days so I might stay home and take care of her...
> 
> Doug/Dux


well looks like I'm going to miss this one, I need to take Kim to her Doc's appointment... Have fun folks :cb


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like im missing out on this one too.. allthough I really want to go I requested the day off and never got a response from my boss so guessing it was a no go. I could always call in sick but its in my unions contract that you cant call in sick for a day that you requested off and were denied. Oh well looks like I screwed myself out of this one. You guys have a awesome time, sorry I couldnt make it someone smoke a stick and have a drink for me.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Goodie bags are ready to go!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Dux said:


> well looks like I'm going to miss this one, I need to take Kim to her Doc's appointment... Have fun folks :cb


You suck very much!:fu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> You suck very much!:fu


Wife has to come first :fu


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Just want to thank Scott for putting this thing together. You out did yourself brother. Came home with like 26 new cigars to sample. The gifts and raffle where unbelieveable that you gave away. You are a true gentleman.

Also Havana Dreams for having us. I am now going to be frequenting tis place.

Great to meet all BOTL who I see posting and finally get to put a face to it.

Now I have to get a Pimp Cup:r 


Alarmguy1 (Paul)


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

alarmguy1 said:


> Just want to thank Scott for putting this thing together. You out did yourself brother. Came home with like 26 new cigars to sample. The gifts and raffle where unbelieveable that you gave away. You are a true gentleman.
> 
> Also Havana Dreams for having us. I am now going to be frequenting tis place.
> 
> ...


Paul it was my pleasure. It's nice to see at least ONE person here post from Club Stogie on how the herf was and show appreciation. There were quite a few guys that got alot of goodies from here that should be posting here.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Wish I could have made it sounds like fun was had by all... :cb


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it, guys, I wasn't feelin' up to any herfs, but I'm glad you had a great time.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you guys for all being there and thank you Scott for organizing it! 

This was my first herf and god was i impressed. Impressed with the knowledge, generosity and grand spirit of the BOTL there. Scott thank you for all the freebies and the fun with the raffle, yet even if there were not a single thing given out it would of all been worth it. After talking with a bunch of the guys someone recomended i try a La flor Dominica. so I picked one up for the UFC fights. What a nice cigar it was excelenet and just what I was looking for.

If you are new to cigars and looking for a venue where you can talk to other people that truly love cigars go to a herf it was awesome!


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it. It sounds like it was an awesome event. Oh well I guess there is always next year. Great job by Scott for getting this together!!!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response:hn 

First of all, thank you Scott for hooking this up, everything exceeded expectations, to say the least. The give aways blew my socks off! Anyone that missed this is a cheesedick. (except for Dux... PM me your mailing address, I've got something for you) All you other no-load punks missed out. :fu 


Thanks to the sponsors, you guys were more than generous and everyone was impressed. 


Havana Dreams was a cool place to hang out. they've got a nice outdoor covered patio to hang out on, and the weather was fantastic (60+ degrees!) They've got a real nice selection of top notch smokes in their humidoor, they've got more La Flor Dominicanas than I knew existed! Also got to try out the Nording from Rocky Patel- great little smoke! :ss Like I said, sweet enviorns, I hung out till about 7:30 PM with a Philly Cheesesteak from Killarny's down the block.:dr Kudos to Havana Dreams for being such gracious hosts.

My only regret is that i didn't bring a camera.:sl 
Always good to kick it with the BOTL: Scott, Bmagin, alarmguy, Nerachnia, and the rest! Can't wait till the next get together!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone reading this, check out the list of supporters: 

Check them out and give them some bussiness- I know I will.:ss 

Torano Cigars
Perdomo Cigars
Quality Cutters
Cigar Insider Magazine
Cigar Aficionado Magazine
Camacho Cigars
Alec Bradley Cigars
Xikar
Roxor Cigars
Oliva Cigars
Heartfelt Industries
Altadis
Orleans Group
Argenese Cigars


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Guys, post some reviews on the cigars from the goodie bags. :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Johnnylaw said:


> Anyone that missed this is a cheesedick.


Johnny, you BASTAGE, you KNOW I would have loved to go... sadly, circumstnaces did not permit mad: :tg ), but I hope to see you at 2.0!


----------



## Johnnylaw (Jan 8, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Johnny, you BASTAGE, you KNOW I would have loved to go... sadly, circumstnaces did not permit mad: :tg )


OK... but you're still a cheesedick. :fu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Johnnylaw said:


> Anyone reading this, check out the list of supporters:
> 
> Check them out and give them some business- I know I will.:ss ...




~Mark


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Supporters

Torano Cigars
Perdomo Cigars
Quality Cutters
Cigar Insider Magazine
Cigar Aficionado Magazine
Camacho Cigars
Alec Bradley Cigars
Xikar
Roxor Cigars
Oliva Cigars
Heartfelt Industries
Altadis
Orleans Group
Argenese Cigars
Cigarmony
La Aurora - will be there
Cuban Crafters Cigars
Smoke Magazine
Island Smoke Shop Cigars
Gurkha Cigars
Mr. Bundles
Cusano Cigars - will be there
Cigar Pass
La Aurora - will be there
Lighters Direct - thanks Steven!
Cigars International 
United Tobacco
Island Smoke Shop

Many thanks to all of these great supporters of herfs!


----------



## alarmguy1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry Scott but there are to many give aways to write about. But I am attaching pictures of some of the giveaways. This doesn't include the raffles where you had beads, lighters, shirts, coffee and humidors just to name a few. Again my thanks to you. 

Alarmguy1


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!! Those are some good smokes! Man, I wish I could have gone.


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott I will be starting a weekly review of cigars from the herf ( if i can rememeber which are which) tomorrow.


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Herf Pictures:

http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/ind...ry&req=user&user=1871&op=view_album&album=137


----------

